# New Camo Patterns at Northwest Hydroprint



## R. Vance (Apr 25, 2005)

> And for the women out there Pedator Pink Camo


EASY there Scott  LMFAO i remember what you said about PINK
Richard


----------



## Archery-Addiction (Nov 1, 2005)

Got any good examples of the wild oak on a bow?


----------



## TTUArcher (Sep 30, 2002)

What would be the turnaround time if I was to send you a riser and limbs from a womens bow to have coated in the pink predator?


----------



## NWHydroprint (Oct 10, 2006)

We do not yet have any pictures of a bow in Wild Oak Pattern, but here is a gun stock with this pattern in a tan base colored background. Gray makes a great background as well. 








As for turnaround time, we are at about 3-4 weeks. We really try to make the 3 week mark! 

Thanks!


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

What is the turn around time for a riser and limbs??


----------



## bowhunter_21_03 (Oct 20, 2002)

I hope my wife doesn't find that pink camo anywhere!

The European mounts dipped look incredible. I might just have to have one done!


----------



## NWHydroprint (Oct 10, 2006)

LeEarl, Our turn around time is 3-4 weeks but we are closer to the 3 week mark as of now.
Scott


----------



## muzzleblast42 (Aug 7, 2007)

What is the cost to have a hoyt bow diped in the pink camo
Thanks


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

GOLD?​Can you do gold? If so any sample pics?


----------



## NWHydroprint (Oct 10, 2006)

Here is our 2007 Prices for bows:

Complete Bow* (Riser** and Limbs) $135.00 
Deluxe Complete Bow Package* (all of the below) $200.00 
**Riser Only $75.00 
Limbs Only $75.00 
Cams or Wheels $35.00 
Limb Pockets (both) $30.00 
Quiver (top only) $25.00 
Stabilizer $20.00 

A for Gold are you wanting just plane gold or a pattern with a gold base?
Scott


----------



## Roland (Oct 16, 2002)

*regarding camo patterns*

Sent you a PM...........


----------



## NWHydroprint (Oct 10, 2006)

Roland, I sent you an email with a bunch of pictures of the camo patterns did you get it?


----------



## muzzleblast42 (Aug 7, 2007)

Can you take paypal and then I send you the bow
Thanks


----------



## NWHydroprint (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi Muzzleblast,
Yes we can take paypal just email me at [email protected]
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## ibjpn (Jun 3, 2007)

asat ????


----------



## NWHydroprint (Oct 10, 2006)

Our suppliers said they are working on getting ASAT. The cost to make a new pattern is around $10,000.00 this can be a very big obligation for a company to do. Most of the time the Camo companies want the film supliers to pay to have it made then pay the camo company royalties on all film made not all camo companies work that way but most seem to.
Scott


----------



## NWHydroprint (Oct 10, 2006)

We have another new pattern: Snakeskin. This pattern can have any color base coat to give a unique look. Gray basecoat shown.
<img src="http://www.northwesthydroprint.com/snakeskin.gif">


----------



## R. Vance (Apr 25, 2005)

& again i'll be the first kid on the block with a Snakeskin !! Congrats Scott & Tammy !! got the call & said your foot was in the door !!
Heavy Metal








Richard


----------

